# Bad Teeth



## Nora (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey chi lovers, having a little issue with my boy's teeth. We adopted him about 3 months ago from the shelter and his teeth were already in a shocking state. We started brushing his teeth and started slowly to get him used to the brush and the toothpaste, but the longer we tried the harder it became. Every time we were only able to brush his teeth for 5 seconds max before he started crying and trying to escape from my boyfriend's arms. It is literally impossible to brush his teeth and we don't want to hurt him (or that he hurts himself) so we just gave up and decided to take him to the vet. She told us that he will need to have his teeth cleaned while being under anesthesia, but that we will have to wait until he's a little bigger (he's only 3 pounds). She also gave us some sample food from Hill's which is specifically for dogs with dental issues, but i read the ingredients and i really don't want to give this to him (it's basically just sugar, grains and only 16% protein) but my boyfriend says I'm exaggerating. I really don't know what to do! Should i give it to him as a snack? I know that if I don't do anything he will just end up toothless and probably with an infection. I'm sure I will have have his teeth cleaned by the vet but I do really want to find a solution to keep his teeth healthy. Do you guys have any suggestions or any experience with difficult chis when it comes to oral care?I'm going to start again with experimenting with teeth brushing, but this time with a different flavoured toothpaste! If you have any tips and tricks please share! Gunther and I will be very grateful!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd wait until he got his teeth professionally cleaned, under anesthesia. Then you can start with raw bones, treats for healthy teeth etc. I don't brush 'cause my chi's have dentals every 2 years. I think some chi's teeth are worse, then others. Just like people.


----------



## djl700897 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am having the same problem with my new puppy! What I would like to suggest is C.E.T. toothpaste by Virbac. I don't know what it is about this toothpaste that makes the dogs like it, but my dogs LOVE it. I first squeeze them into my finger and let them taste it. Then I rub the toothpaste into their gums. I only have experience from my own dogs, but keep at it using your fingers until they are ready for the brush.

Also, I worked at an animal clinic that sold science diet. Unless your dog needs prescription diet, do not feed science diet for normal dogs. I had tried a lot of the brands including science diet, Purina, Pedigree, and Blue Buffalo. My dog did not want to even touch them. I swapped to Acana Lamb. They are rated high and they are high in protein and doesn't have filler proteins like Hills. 

I hope everything works out!!


----------



## Nora (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! Susan what kind of treat do you give? I have whimzees toothbrushes and Gunther seems to like them. 

And djl700897, how long did it take you to transition from finger to brush? About the food I also feed Acana and sometimes Orijgen freeze-dried (when available in my country) because I want Gunther to have a good nutritious diet and gain weight in a healthy way, so Hill's for me is a no go.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

First off put him on a good diet. Hill's foods are awful! I would not feed it including prescription foods to my kids. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

If you feed kibble look into Acana, Fromm, & Orijen Freeze Dried- Stella & Chewy, Primal, & Ziwi Peak Pre Made Raw- Stella & Chewy, Primal, Bravo, etc

Raw bones are the absolute best for teeth. Chicken necks are a great start for chis. 

Tripe sticks (barkworthies) are awesome if you need something softer. Bully sticks, beef tendons, chicken or duck feet are also good bones. 

As for cleaning I use Petz Life. Organic and no chemicals! 
Dog Dental Care | Pet Oral Hygiene | Cat Tooth Cleaning Product

Oral Care Spray | PetzLife Oral Care, Dog Dental Care | PetzLife


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Interesting that this thread came up because I have been researching ways to keep my Dorothy's teeth clean. My Min Pin would chew hard veggies (carrots) and bones so her teeth would stay clean but Dorothy is not a chewer of hard things.

Has anyone tried those gels? Like this one:

http://www.amazon.ca/HDP-Tropiclean...qid=1429101297&sr=8-8&keywords=dog+toothpaste

Nora, I am sorry your little baby has a sore mouth. It must be very painful for him. Poor little soul.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have heard that product is good but have never tried it. 

BG is not a big chewer either but since these are softer she go nuts for these
http://www.amazon.com/Barkworthies-Premium-Treats-Small-Tripe/dp/B006H33OPW
or these
http://www.amazon.com/Barkworthies-...8&qid=1429103700&sr=1-4&keywords=barkworthies

Also Coconut oil or Dr Harvey Coconut Smiles
Amazon.com : Coconut Smiles Organic Dehydrated Coconut Treat for Dogs, 8-Ounce : Pet Supplies

The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I've tried so many things from raw feeding to teeth brushing to various chews. It doesn't seem to matter what I do and so I've now gone to having a scale and polish once a year. I always do pre-anaesthetic testing which might change things if the results were bad but so far Chad is 10 and doing really well.  The others are younger so I wouldn't expect a problem with their bloods.


----------



## djl700897 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nora said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Susan what kind of treat do you give? I have whimzees toothbrushes and Gunther seems to like them.
> 
> And djl700897, how long did it take you to transition from finger to brush? About the food I also feed Acana and sometimes Orijgen freeze-dried (when available in my country) because I want Gunther to have a good nutritious diet and gain weight in a healthy way, so Hill's for me is a no go.


Sorry for the late response! I mean I had my older dog Kaito since 8 weeks, I know his personality and he has literally been molded by me and handling. Having said that, it took me only 3 days to jump the teeth brushing wagon. 

For Pocky (RIP) I had adopted, he was a very submissive dog, so i started on him right away when he got used to us. I tried using the toothpaste brand sold at Petsmart and the adoption center shop, and the pups weren't so keen on them. So when the Virbac arrived, they were more obedient...

Sorry for the long post, but I hope this tread helped a lot! Good luck!!


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been using Drs. Foster and Smith dental wipes for my Chihuahua and shih Tzu.


----------



## Nora (Feb 1, 2015)

I managed to get a sample of CET toothpaste from the Vet and Gunther really likes it! And he is slowly getting used to having my finger in his mouth for a few minutes every day, so i think in a week or so we are going to slowly introduce the brush. I know that it won't be enough and that he needs to get his teeth cleaned, but I think that if we can achieve the brush it should all be good! thanks for all your tips, I'll definitely start introducing more dental treats too!


----------



## Nora (Feb 1, 2015)

So, Gunther is finally used to having his teeth brushed by now and his teeth are getting better, but today while I was brushing his teeth I noticed that his premolar is loose!  I was hoping it wouldn't come to this but I guess I have to take him to the vet and have his teeth cleaned under anesthetic. I really don't want to do this to him because he's so tiny (not even 4 pounds...) and he still needs to put on weight. I'm so scared there will be complications during the procedure. However I don't want to wait and see because he might get an infection! It's just so hard because I've only had him for 4 months and don't know anything about his medical history. Any suggestions or any of your chis that had to go through this? Am I worrying too much?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

that's what I do too. I think so dogs are just prone to gum disease, like people!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Nora said:


> So, Gunther is finally used to having his teeth brushed by now and his teeth are getting better, but today while I was brushing his teeth I noticed that his premolar is loose!  I was hoping it wouldn't come to this but I guess I have to take him to the vet and have his teeth cleaned under anesthetic. I really don't want to do this to him because he's so tiny (not even 4 pounds...) and he still needs to put on weight. I'm so scared there will be complications during the procedure. However I don't want to wait and see because he might get an infection! It's just so hard because I've only had him for 4 months and don't know anything about his medical history. Any suggestions or any of your chis that had to go through this? Am I worrying too much?



You're right to worry. Going under anesthesia is always a risk. However, your vet should be doing all they can to minimize this risk. 
Make sure you do pre anesthetic blood work... Ask for it if it's not regularly included. Also, talk to your vet about what monitoring technology they use. Temperature, blood pressure, blood oxygen, and an ECG should be standard. Also, IV fluids should be given during the procedure.
Luckily, a skilled technician will have Gunther's teeth scaled and polished in under fifteen minutes. And as long as there aren't any difficult extractions, you're boy will be wide awake in no time! And remember, all dogs are individuals... My 15 year old, 2.5 pound boy just had his teeth cleaned and recovered faster than my 6 year old, 6 pound boy. Lol.
Good luck with everything! I hope Gunther enjoys his pearly whites!


----------

